# I just picked up a Dremel.....



## Norm (Feb 9, 2007)

"Yay" I just picked up a Dremel, a flex drive and a large box of assorted dremel bits and pieces. :thumbsup:
Norm


----------



## aljsk8 (Feb 9, 2007)

welcome

probably the most useful thing you will ever buy

(well come on a shiny metal thing that throws light out of the front is hardly that useful)

Alex


----------



## Danbo (Feb 9, 2007)

My Wife(bless her soul), bought me a new Rechargeable Lithium Ion cordless Dremel for Christmas. I love this tool! Note to self: remember to clamp down things before grinding on them.


----------



## luigi (Feb 9, 2007)

I bough an el-cheapo one and I have used for many different things. It's a fun tool to do things on my weekend. For example cutting down bic pens so they are smaller and you can put them in your keychain, or making a toothpick holder from a pen body for a keychain.

Luigi


----------



## KC2IXE (Feb 9, 2007)

You know, I used to feel that the Dremel was my most useful tool, but I rarely have used mine in recent years. I'll use thing like cratex points on it, or for grinding off flash, but that's about it

For a lot of what I do, I end up using a pinvise for small drill bits (anything in plastic), or a handsaw, etc

I guess it's because a lot of what I used to do got moved over to things like milling machines/lathes/drill presses etc


----------



## 65535 (Feb 9, 2007)

I got a dremel xpr400 for christmas make sure you get a diamond disk and a couple of tungsten carbide cutters they are great fro longjevity and cutting hard items like clay (porcelin bulb holders?)


----------



## scott.cr (Feb 9, 2007)

Not to insult your new toy or be elitest... but in my clumsiness a Dremel is merely a devining rod to find the most expensive and easily scratched lights in my collection...


----------



## gadget_lover (Feb 9, 2007)

I picked up the dremel "stylus" a few weeks back. It's cordless (li-ion) and designed to be held like a pen. It joins my stable of 5 other dremel tools that date back as far as the 1970's.

It works pretty well, and is very convenient. I like the feel and the way it's held. I also like the fact that I can just snatch it out of the charger and go to work. It's real nice for detail work where you need good control. It is easier to keep it from 'climbing' (kickback?) as the edge bites in since you have a better grip.

On the negavtive side, it has less torque than most of their other models; it stalls easily. The speed control is impossible to use one handed. The on/off is a soft button (electronically controlled) that you have to press for several seconds to turn on. I frequently press the spindle lock instead of the on button, and it takes a moment to realize that it is not going to turn on.

Here's a few pictures. 













Daniel


----------



## Danbo (Feb 9, 2007)

That's the one I got for Christmas; I love it.


----------



## Norm (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Look forward to giving it a try this afternoon I have a very ugly stainless steel light I want to make shine.
Norm


----------



## flashfan (Feb 9, 2007)

I picked up a Dremel Stylus not too long ago, too. And I just love it. Went around looking for things to work on. 

Gadget Lover's comments almost mirror my own. Can't compare torque though, because this is my first Dremel...


----------



## mudman cj (Feb 9, 2007)

I have one of the newer variable speed Dremels with the soft rubber grip, and I love it. I thought I would share some Dremel-related info I have learned. 

If ever you find yourself needing more power, I have also had the pleasure to use a 1/4 HP version that can mount to the bench for those situations where torque is needed.  They even make a 1/3 HP version. It must be used with a flex drive and you can vary the speed using a foot pedal. They are made by Wecheer if anyone is interested. 

I second the diamond disks because they work for so many things. With diamond tools it is a good idea to use a product like Bursaver to preserve the tool and improve cutting.

Also, I have found that widgetsupply.com is a good place to buy bits and accessories. Enjoy your toy!


----------



## gadget_lover (Feb 9, 2007)

On the subject of torque.....

I have some Dremels that kick when they start up, sort of like a router. They don't slow down for much of anything, but they will break cut-off disks, bits, etc if they bind.

The new Stylus model, on the other hand, can be stopped by pressing the sanding drum too hard into plastic.

I use the dremel for lots of things, but like KC2IXE, I use the lathe, mill and drill press for most of these things now. I find the mini-router attachment makes a cool tool for beveling edges and making grooves. They sell mini router bits for it.

Thanks for the widgetsupply link. I needed another place to spend my money.



Daniel


----------



## loveit (Feb 9, 2007)

I too am a Dremel fan. I got one a little over a year ago, before the stylus came out. I use mine to polish quite a few things as well as for cutting. Widgetsupply is a good spot. I also have some luck at flea markets and gun shows for bits and accessories.


----------



## 65535 (Feb 9, 2007)

From personaly experience the hard dremel polishing wheels are not good at getting a perfect luster I have yet to try the flapish wheel I would recommend a good polish like mothers metal polish, their's is a medium bight not fast removal and not high shine (this is only from my experience maybe I just suck at it)


----------



## parnass (Feb 9, 2007)

As one Dremel fan to another, I urge you to wear eye protection while using your rotary tool -- especially when you use abrasive cutoff disks. They shatter into sharp fragments when they die and the fragments are hurled all over.


----------



## will (Feb 13, 2007)

I stopped using mine for most things as I got the real tool for the work involved, Nothing like a 6 inch buffing wheel to polish aluminum parts. The one bit I find is absolutly the best is the 1 inch diamond wheel - that cuts through a rusted nut or bolt like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## theslippyslug (Feb 13, 2007)

parnass said:


> As one Dremel fan to another, I urge you to wear eye protection while using your rotary tool -- especially when you use abrasive cutoff disks. They shatter into sharp fragments when they die and the fragments are hurled all over.


 
+1 !!!

I've come close to beheading myself on a couple of occasions... they 'let go' in a big way :eeksign:


----------

